# What are these white spots on the glass?



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

Did a water change last night as well as cleaned the glass inside and out. Tonight I get home and find small white, semi-transparent spots on the inside glass. They are around the size of a sesame seed and in random clumps in the 2 front corners and a couple of other spots on the front and rear glass. Could they be from eggs? I have 2 juvenile angels (maybe 2") that seem to be a pair. Wouldnt they be too young to be breeding? The spots dont appear to be raised so im wondering that if they are from eggs, maybe they were eaten leaving these spots behind? Sorry no picture Im terrible with things like that.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

cyclesnipas said:


> Did a water change last night as well as cleaned the glass inside and out. Tonight I get home and find small white, semi-transparent spots on the inside glass. They are around the size of a sesame seed and in random clumps in the 2 front corners and a couple of other spots on the front and rear glass. Could they be from eggs? I have 2 juvenile angels (maybe 2") that seem to be a pair. Wouldnt they be too young to be breeding? The spots dont appear to be raised so im wondering that if they are from eggs, maybe they were eaten leaving these spots behind? Sorry no picture Im terrible with things like that.


 
Snail eggs?

just a guess.

if fish eggs mom and dad should be guarding them.

my .02


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nerite snails lay eggs that look like sesame seeds... if you have those XD


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 31, 2013)

I have these in my planted aquariums sometimes, I think most of my fish eat them, they are not usually present in my fish aquariums, at least not in any big numbers. I pulled this from an online article explaining what they are.

"*Limpets *
Visible to the naked eye. Limpets are related to snails, but have a simple flat shell. They are usually seen stuck to the aquarium glass." 

Do they look like this?


----------



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

angelcraze said:


> I have these in my planted aquariums sometimes, I think most of my fish eat them, they are not usually present in my fish aquariums, at least not in any big numbers. I pulled this from an online article explaining what they are.
> 
> "*Limpets *
> Visible to the naked eye. Limpets are related to snails, but have a simple flat shell. They are usually seen stuck to the aquarium glass."
> ...


Yes! That is exactly what they look like! :-D. Thanks Angelcraze! Where do they usually come from? I take it they're harmless? Why do they only appear after water changes? Just curious.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 31, 2013)

cyclesnipas said:


> Yes! That is exactly what they look like! :-D. Thanks Angelcraze! Where do they usually come from? I take it they're harmless? Why do they only appear after water changes? Just curious.


Not sure why they appear after your water changes, maybe you disturb the gravel, but they are harmless, and like I said, free live food for your fish, since I assume they just hitchhiked on my plants. I tend to get all sorts of "critters" where I don't know where they came from, usually my fish eat them all, I'm glad I could help and ease your mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cubebo (Sep 25, 2021)

angelcraze said:


> Not sure why they appear after your water changes, maybe you disturb the gravel, but they are harmless, and like I said, free live food for your fish, since I assume they just hitchhiked on my plants. I tend to get all sorts of "critters" where I don't know where they came from, usually my fish eat them all, I'm glad I could help and ease your mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much! I have been having the same problem but now I am so relieved.


angelcraze said:


> Not sure why they appear after your water changes, maybe you disturb the gravel, but they are harmless, and like I said, free live food for your fish, since I assume they just hitchhiked on my plants. I tend to get all sorts of "critters" where I don't know where they came from, usually my fish eat them all, I'm glad I could help and ease your mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

